# good snacks to bring to work



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi there,i'm trying to pay more attention to my diet in hopes that it will help with my ibsD. i am just doing some common sense type stuff likeeliminating fatty trigger foodspastries and baked goodschipsfruit juices, carbonated popscaffeine drinksthe above could also just be considered a 'healthy diet' nothing ibs specific, but anyways my most troubling time is when i'm at work and i can't cook oatmeal or something neutral and safe.does anyone have any ideas of what snacks i could bring to work that don't involve cooking or prepping? i am looking for snacks that fit the above criteria, that are not overly processed and good for the gut! bananas are the only 'food to go' option i have now and i'm getting tired of bananas!thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to eat a fiber bar in the afternoon; but I never tried that when IBS was particularly active. I know there are fiber cookies and "Bowel Buddies" cookies that might help, as well.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Try having a wander round a health shop. I found loads of gluten free stuff, dried fruit, and fibre bars etc... They're fab! Good for vegetarians too as lots of their stuff is suitable for vegans!


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

Pretzels are usually a good snack choice for meEasy to find, and they don't bother my IBS


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I keep a box of Wheat Thins in my desk. I've been watching what I eat and taking a weightloss pill from the doctor. My mom knows that I'm trying so she's been picking me up foods that are healthier snacks.She recently bought me a box of Nabisco 100 Calorie Packs-in the super market she got me mini graham crackers, then when she was in BJs she got a value pack it has 24 individual packs, oreo,chips ahoy & wheat thins. I know while they're not the ideal health food but it helps with my dieting, I'm not depriving myself of this stuff I have one packet and it's 100 calories, had I had a normal size box of cookies I'd probably lose my will power and devour the whole box.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Some snacks I usually take to work with me are Reduced Fat Cheez-its, or peanut butter crackers. Neither of which are overly healthy, but I've gotta go with what won't upset my stomach. Pretzels, animal crackers, and thing along those lines are the best for me. I also take the "Fruit and Oatmeal" bars if we've got them....But we don't buy them much...


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

my main snack are luna bars, granola bars, pretzels, and dried fruit. they seem to be things that won't set off the IBS.


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

If you can eat dried fruit then I'd recommend taking a look around a health shop as you can get little bags of different fruits. Nuts and seeds are good if you can tolerate them (I can't) Banana chips are great as are yoghurt covered rice cakes. If you have a fridge at work maybe you could take yoghurt/soya yoghurt. Maybe you could find a good bakery that can make you wheat free/dairy free/whatever free cookies, or you could experiment with baking yourself.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Changing my diet did not help my IBS D much. But for many it does, for me it was getting my anxiety under control!I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my life back. I tired anti depressants and I could not tollerate them they made me to tired. Buspar is a non-drowsy sedative that does not make you tired and it takes the anxiety away.I suffered unnecessarily for years.Now I don't suffer at all.Getting my anxiety under control with Buspar has done the trick.


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've checked out my local health food store and they have all sorts of healthy snack options. Try like a granola and make it into a trail mix with caro (sp?) it tastes like chocolate, but it's not so it isn't going to upset ur symptoms. Then they have things like crackers that are whole grain. Which I'm sure u can get other places too. But because they aren't made of white bleached flour products they're better for you, help you get more fiber, and they won't upset the system.Try like, other dried fruits like rasins or dried peaches. They taste good and they're full of fiber. Good luck with the snack search!


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks everyone for all your ideas, i like crunchy so i'll try some rice/corn cereal and the pretzels sound good too. i love those healthbars but they can be a bit pricey.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

For me- pretzels, cheese crackers, those little peanut butter cracker sandwiches too...or "mild" soup...chicken noodle, vegetable...I avoid fruit, salads, fast food,That's how I keep my weight OK-I eat very little at lunch on work days. Even days at home..I only need 2 meals. Always biggest one at night.Jeanne


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

Dry cereals are good. Try low fat chips, like baked lays. Carrots are like bananas and shouldn't bother you. Bring a hunk of french or sourdough bread, a bagel, or suck on peppermint hard candies. They are low in calories, no fat and pepperint is a smooth muscle relaxant. Be careful of the fat in dried fruits from the store. Graham crackers is my personal favorite. Good luck. Julie B


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

IBS Queen, Nice to hear about Buspar working wonders for some people. I continue to get a little better with every holistic type of healing I try. My next big thing to try (I also have anxiety induced D) will be biofeedback if I don't get the relief level I'd like from Mike's CDs. After that I think I'll just have to work up the courage to try a drug & Buspar sounds fantastic, so I'm glad there are so many options out there.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

I've only just found them but do recommend them - bagel crisps. They come in plain,onion, garlic and in cinnamon&rasin. The plainer ones can be eaten plain or with any low fat spread/dip. I had the same problem of finding snacks to eat other than bananas - these crips help the taste buds alot!!!


----------

